# Show name?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Also whats your horses show names, breed, coloring ect...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Patches of Diamond Roan


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

humm what about something like Flash of chaos or sprinkled with chaos


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Simplysoft, my other paint is Flash and it would be a little weird. And if i show them both i might think its flash and not cody. But loving the names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Ah yes sorry re-read the post. I wondered why you wanted something flashy when you already had a flash but ran with it. What kinda names were you thinking?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sparkle My Roan
Roaned in Diamonds
Cherried Silver Roan
Roan her Gold
Treasure Roan
Roan is her Treasure

Thats all I can think of right now :lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i wasnt really thinking much but i like the name deja vu blue, but hes more of a red bay/brown.


----------



## CattanWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Coded Stunner
Impressionist's Code
Painting by the Code
Red Painted Captain

The only horse I ever named was a riding school pony, Punk-Rock & Flowers, my two comp horses , came named Shadizar Monet and Q-Dee W Z.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Whisper in red? 

i thought of this as i was going to bed haha so i dont know if its good or not..


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Code Red

Code Red of Roan

Barrels of Code Red

Coding Red

Code Red by the Barrel 

Code Red Chaos

Decode Red

Decoding Chaos 



Cody means "helper." That might give you some ideas as well.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

what do you think about Karmas Revenge? its been in my head for the past week and a half and i cant get it out!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

This has absolutely nothing to do with your horse's color, but it is by far the cutest show name I've ever heard: Action Packed Bogie Man. 

I'm not too sure you're even going for "cute", but I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it nessacary to you to have the word red in the name? When I was reading your ideas I just thought of bad things lol. "Code Red" reminds me of something bad. I really dont like when people give their horse's bad names like "Devil" or "Spooky" it makes people get the wrong impression of your horse (unless the horse is actually like that).


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

It doesn't have to have red in it. Well someone named a horse deobilo (?) Well they named him after the devil and it turns out he is evil and crazy. And trys to get people off when you are on a trail in the mountains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah that may be the case sometimes, and I know if I first see a horse and they tell me their name is something crazy like that I am going to be hesitant lol.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Harley, you ride western. Your horses' registered names ARE their show names.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Harley, you ride western. Your horses' registered names ARE their show names.


This! I don't think I have ever heard of a western horse that has shown under a name that is _not_ it's registered name.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Codys not registered only flash and harley are and I know that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Then why do you need show names for them? They already have show names..


----------

